# How many women members



## Overdew

Just wondered about how many members of M-S are women?


----------



## tangleknot

1


----------



## wyldkat49766

2 :evilsmile


----------



## autumnlovr

3


----------



## 1wildchild

4. And now I am curious....why do you want to know?

I'm gonna guess at about 37!


----------



## NEMichsportsman

I say there is 10!


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34

6 and ALL WOMAN HERE


----------



## Overdew

1wildchild said:


> 4. And now I am curious....why do you want to know?
> 
> I'm gonna guess at about 37!


I don't know just was curious too. My 5 sisters asked me to ask you gals.


----------



## 1wildchild

Sign them on! The more the merrier!


----------



## Firecracker

me


----------



## littlehawk

Another one.


----------



## RIVER LADY

1wildchild said:


> 4. And now I am curious....why do you want to know?
> 
> I'm gonna guess at about 37!


#8

I think he is just trying to narrow the search for internet outdoor hotties! :lol: 

I guess about 26.


----------



## 1wildchild

RIVER LADY said:


> #8
> 
> I think he is just trying to narrow the search for internet outdoor hotties! :lol:
> 
> I guess about 26.



Ohh come on now, give him a break! If he wanted to know that he woulda asked for single girls on the site! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl

9 Here....


----------



## RIVER LADY

1wildchild said:


> Ohh come on now, give him a break! If he wanted to know that he woulda asked for single girls on the site! :lol: :lol:


Well at least I gave him enough credit that he was being discrete about it.:lol:


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

NEMichsportsman said:


> I say there is 10!


Joel, I'm pretty sure you're a boy...you need to check again.


----------



## Pine Needle

#10 here.


----------



## Gunslingergirl

I guess I make #12. 

GSG


----------



## Bunny

Do I have to be #13?!?!?! OK... I'll be 13.


----------



## ERnurse

I am not sure but I think we missed # 11 so I can be 11 or 13


----------



## Bunny

Pick #13!!! Thanks ER Nurse! It's not everyday I get saved by a gun toting, monster buck slaying lady! I think I like it!


----------



## ERnurse

Bunny said:


> Pick #13!!! Thanks ER Nurse! It's not everyday I get saved by a gun toting, monster buck slaying lady! I think I like it!


 you crack me up


----------



## RIVER LADY

ERnurse said:


> I am not sure but I think we missed # 11 so I can be 11 or 13


Well I hope you weren't counting Joel. He really is a boy.:lol: 

I have 26 that I am aware of. Let's see if they all hit the post.


----------



## frznFinn

me too! I lost count though..


----------



## fishergirltc

#15 here


----------



## fishfanatic

Me too, #16


----------



## wyldkat49766

> tangleknot
> wyldkat49766
> autumnlovr
> 1wildchild
> Firecracker
> littlehawk
> RIVER LADY
> Wolf_Dancer34
> Huntinggirl
> fishfanatic
> fishergirltc
> frznFinn
> ERnurse
> Bunny
> Gunslingergirl
> Pine Needle
> Huntinggirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( NEMichsportsman <-- wannabe girl )


So far I count 17 ladies and 1 wannabe chic. 

correct?


----------



## Neal

wyldkat49766 said:


> So far I count 17 ladies and 1 wannabe chic.
> 
> correct?


Only 2 more operations


----------



## Slick fishing

Neal said:


> Only 2 more operations



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NEMichsportsman

wyldkat49766 said:


> So far I count 17 ladies and 1 wannabe chic.
> 
> correct?



Wrong!!!!

This thread was about how many women belong to MS? I ventured my guess that all!!!

There was never anything said about wanting to become one:yikes:

I will however accept honorary status- if it entitles me to all the rights and priveleges!! 

I think bluesun7602 is a female so you can add 1 more to the list!

KBKrause enjoys flowers, macrame, and scrapbooking that alone should qualify putting his name on the list!!!


----------



## RIVER LADY

:lol: Poor Joel. 

Here I know of a few that haven't posted yet allow me to add to the list. 

tangleknot 
wyldkat49766
autumnlovr
1wildchild
Firecracker
littlehawk
RIVER LADY
Wolf_Dancer34
Huntinggirl
fishfanatic
fishergirltc
frznFinn
ERnurse
Bunny
Gunslingergirl
Pine Needle
Huntinggirl
_________
bluesun7602
timberdoole528
lunkerchic101
wanafly
merlinsmom
trappinwoman
gpsgirl
jerseygirl
CFHTA
riva

That makes 27


----------



## wyldkat49766

NEMichsportsman said:


> I will however accept honorary status- if it entitles me to all the rights and priveleges!!


But to accept the priviledges, comes all 'duties' also.


----------



## Neal

wyldkat49766 said:


> But to accept the priviledges, comes all 'duties' also.


Yeah, So get on them dishes.


----------



## fishergirltc

Neal said:


> Yeah, So get on them dishes.


Oh man..:yikes: .it's on like donkey kong now!!


----------



## shawndonna

Put me on the list pls. Thanks


----------



## kimmy48635

Put me on the list I am a girl. I think that is 28 if you count the ones that haven't responded!


----------



## Overdew

I can't believe there are only 30 Women members of M-S.com
So I will round it up to 40 to give my sisters the answer.

Thanks for the help though

Mike


----------



## wildcoy73

better add chrissy to the list, she's busy taken a nap at the time of this post so i figured i put her name down. guess she finally caught a bigger fish than me yesterday on the mo. she caught the only trout for the day


----------



## joysbear

Please add me...........joysbear


----------



## tangleknot

Welcome to the site joysbear! Also, you are quite the talented gal, your decoys are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## joysbear

Thankyou for the welcome and kind words. I love reading what outdoor women have to say about hunting and fishing.......things I enjoy doing. :smile-mad


----------



## Chrissy

add me


----------



## Chrissy

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Sure now I see hubby added me.....I guess that is what I get for not getting on here everyday!!


----------



## bluesun7602

NEMichsportsman said:


> I think bluesun7602 is a female so you can add 1 more to the list!


thanks for raising my hand. i clearly wasn't paying attention.

yes i'm a chick!!


----------



## lunkerchic101

I'm right here!!!!!! Maybe I need to start reading other threads instead of just sticking to the my warm water fishing/lakes and rivers ta hee hee


----------



## Michigander1

RIVER LADY said:


> :lol: Poor Joel.
> 
> Here I know of a few that haven't posted yet allow me to add to the list.
> 
> tangleknot
> wyldkat49766
> autumnlovr
> 1wildchild
> Firecracker
> littlehawk
> RIVER LADY
> Wolf_Dancer34
> Huntinggirl
> fishfanatic
> fishergirltc
> frznFinn
> ERnurse
> Bunny
> Gunslingergirl
> Pine Needle
> Huntinggirl
> _________
> bluesun7602
> timberdoole528
> lunkerchic101
> wanafly
> merlinsmom
> trappinwoman
> gpsgirl
> jerseygirl
> CFHTA
> riva
> 
> That makes 27


 Not a Lady,But love to take you all fishing with me.And hope they arent biting :woohoo1: ,Mich


----------



## wyldkat49766

If you are with 'us' then they prob wouldnt be biting because 'we' are about to turn you into chum. LOL


----------



## 1wildchild

Michigander1 said:


> Not a Lady,But love to take you all fishing with me.And hope they arent biting :woohoo1: ,Mich



Wow, Mich, I don't even know what to say to that!!! Wishful thinker :nono:


----------



## RIVER LADY

LMAO........Oh, poor Mich.:lol: 

Know this Mich, your little tangled web may have disappeared but,
.......... women NEVER forget. :lol: 

Silly Man!!!!!


----------



## wyldkat49766

Oh it IS gone. And still no answer. 
I agree, Silly man.


----------



## Michigander1

What am i to do with you Hens ?


----------



## wyldkat49766

Let us roost in peace?


----------



## D and L

Hey, count me in, I'm the "L" part of D and L  

Laura


----------



## RIVER LADY

wyldkat49766 said:


> Let us roost in peace?


:lol: :lol: :lol: I just fell off my chair laughing.


----------



## wyldkat49766

Hope it was a soft landing RL.


----------



## Michigander1

RIVER LADY said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I just fell off my chair laughing.


Lady you know im biting my tongue on this one :lol: .I need a forum just for me,Mich


----------



## wyldkat49766

You do have one. Its the Varmint Hunting one.


----------



## Michigander1

:corkysm55 WOOF


----------



## RIVER LADY

Michigander1 said:


> :corkysm55 WOOF


That was a fitting response. :lol:


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart

My husband said " I am a alright guy for a girl" does this count?


----------

